# Which social media sites to use for photos



## alfanoc (Oct 23, 2016)

Hello, Wasn't to sure where to post this question...

From others with experience using social media sites, which type of social media sites would one start posting their photos? I heard of Flikr, and know of instagram but if I'm starting out and want to post photos (which would include photos of my own children) is it safe to keep these sites public for all to view? Is there something I should be aware of or do or not to do?

Thank you


----------

